# Any local stores carry Kindle 2 cases?



## opticalserenity (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm located in Metro Atlanta and was wondering if any local places have Kindle 2 cases?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

opticalserenity said:


> I'm located in Metro Atlanta and was wondering if any local places have Kindle 2 cases?


Good question!! Any local Kindle cases in any city?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I've heard of people buying certain cases from office depot target etc. and using them as kindle cases but they aren't specifically made for the kindle.

So far I have yet to see anything anywhere in real stores made specifically for a kindle.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

You would think they would have something out there -at least a generic.  I first thought the bookstores should carry something, but then I realized they are all (now or soon to be) linked to a particular brand.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've read in other threads that people have found that they can use netbook cases for Kindles. I used to use a case for a portable DVD player before I got my Borsa Bella bag.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Oberon features its products at some local fairs.

http://www.oberondesign.com/about/events.php


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

If you have a Coach store nearby...I met a man on a plane yesterday who was reading a K2 and it was in a Coach case.  He said he would never have spent the money on it, but was given it as a gift.  It had an easel built in (and was much like my Tuff Love case).

Sharyn


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

threeundertwo said:


> Oberon features its products at some local fairs.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/about/events.php


I think I read on here somewhere that local oberon dealers don't sell kindle covers. The only way to buy them is through the website.


----------

